# The Wig Thread



## sarumoki (Jan 7, 2019)

*WELCOME TO THE 2019 WIG THREAD!*

Previous years: 2018 2017 2016 2015

Wigs are an AMAZING option when trying to protect, retain, and relax your hair. A WIG means any full, half, full lace, U-part, lace front wig or phony pony (store bought or self-made) that you can put on and take off daily to have access to your hair. Twists, braided extensions, sew-ins, or traditional weaves ARE NOT allowed for this challenge.

*~*THE RULES*~*

There are no rules!  This is a very informal challenge.


*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post.*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*

5. *Current Hair Length:*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*

7. *Starting Photo*


Please keep this thread alive with pictures of your current wigs, wig reviews, hair regimen updates, photos of your hair's progress, etc. as often as possible, but at least on:


 *LET'S DO THIS LADIES!!!* 

Tagging @trclemons @Chicoro @MzSwift @ItsMeLilLucky @brg240 @kikigirl @Supervixen @bellatiamarie @LadyBugsy and apologies to anyone I missed!


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 7, 2019)

*FAQ's, Tips, and Tricks

- Where do I get a wig?*
These are some places that challengers have purchased from in previous threads. (S) means they sell synthetic only, (H) human hair only, (B) means both.

https://fridaynighthair.com/ (S)
http://www.samsbeauty.com/index.beauty (B)
https://www.myfirstwig.com/ (H)
http://www.lavyhair.com/ (H)
http://www.glamourtress.com/Default.asp (B)
http://www.divatress.com/ (B)
https://www.hairvivi.com/ (H)
http://www.blackhairspray.com/ (B)
www.hairbird.com,
www.manegang.com
www.ebonyline.com
*
- How do I take care of my wig?*

Oils and oil-based products will shorten the length of a synthetic wig. It will look great immediately afterwards, but then over time the quality will degrade. Two popular methods for maintaining a synthetic wig are boiling it or washing it with fabric softener.

Human hair wigs, on the other hand, love oil - as long as they're being washed from time to time. Just like the hair on our heads, they need to be moisturized or they dry out. Have a product that your hair doesn't like and you need to get rid of it? Use it on your wig!
*
- How do I get my wig to stay put?*

There's got2be glue, bobby pins, wig grips, or the elastic band method. Videos of each method are in the post right below this one.
*
- Can I really go around in a $20 wig and not look crazy?*

YES! Some very popular wigs on the internet are only $20-30, like Sensationnel Inna, Freetress Hania, Outre Dominican Curly, etc.
*
- Can I do (insert activity here) in a wig?*

As long as it's properly secured, the answer is usually yes. Things where the wig will be moving around a lot (sleeping and coloring, for example) might cause it to rub against your edges, though. Also the got2be glue method won't work if you're planning on going swimming so bring some pins if you go on vacation.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks for tagging me! I’ll be in here on and off as I do give my edges a break every now and then.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 7, 2019)

*Helpful Videos
*


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## sarumoki (Jan 7, 2019)

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?* Probably all year, with maybe some braids/twists scattered here and there.

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?* Weekly washing/DCing, regular moisturizing and then sealing with shea butter. Trims every three months.

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:* Natural

5. *Current Hair Length:* Approximately APL?

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:* BSL

7. *Starting Photo* Will upload later this week


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 7, 2019)

Whohoo, I’m in!! Thank you!
I love laid back challenges.


2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
At least 4 weeks at a time. All year.
I’ll be alternating wigs with mini braids (no extensions) and crochet styles.

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
I’ll try to cowash or water rinse my cornrows once per week
Cleanse and DC once per week
Use my ayurvedic mixes to do all of the steps

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Texlaxed

5. *Current Hair Length:*
Approx MBL

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
Grazing WL

7. *Starting Photo*

Blowout- Christmas 2018
View media item 130005
Flat iron- Christmas 2018
View media item 129999


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 7, 2019)

Those videos were helpful! Now I’m gonna be on YT all night. Lol

I’ve never worn a lace wig before but after seeing those vids, I’m interested in learning more about them. Maybe I’ll get my first one this year.


----------



## beauti (Jan 7, 2019)

would like to join 
wigging until end of spring, might wear a bob wig occasionally in the summer

will deep condition weekly with heat and keep hair stretched in cornrows.

I'm natural, WL, goal is Whip Length.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 8, 2019)

beauti said:


> would like to join
> wigging until end of spring, might wear a bob wig occasionally in the summer
> 
> will deep condition weekly with heat and keep hair stretched in cornrows.
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 8, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks for tagging me! I’ll be in here on and off as I do give my edges a break every now and then.


Feel free to pop in and out as much as you like! This is a very informal challenge, lol.


----------



## blackgurll (Jan 8, 2019)

*watching for recommendations.
I want to give my hair and edges a break with wigs 2019, but I don't have infinite funds to endlessly buy wigs in search of one that looks good on my itty bitty head. I've yet to find a reliably small head friendly brand, going by reviews, so I'll sit here in the peanut gallery for tips.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks for tagging me <3

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Hmm unsure I was going to do Jan, Feb and sporadically through the year until I got to December. 
But I am already done with wearing my wig after 8 days so... But to be fair this wig is way too small for my head/hair 


3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
My hair is braided and pinned under my wig,
I would like to deep condition weekly but my home is very cold and it causes problems b/c my hair gets cold mid hair routine and it makes it extremely hard to detangle :/ 

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural

5. *Current Hair Length:*
TBL

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
Classic/TBL. I am more concerned with trying to thicken my hair. Bc i have so much hair it's hard to tell but my hair has gotten extremely thin. It's really hard to baby b/c there is so much of it too  I've been stuck at tbl for like 4-5 years so w/e i'm doing is not sufficient  

I plan to cut 3" next time I straighten. Which will put me back at TBL a bit after mid year. 

7. *Starting Photo*
I'll get that this weekend


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 8, 2019)

Also tagging @lalla


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm in. 

*How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Not sure. I'm doing it to facilitate my workout schedule so I'll probably cut back some once I reach my goal and try to get used to working out with my own hair being out. I'm thinking 6-9 months, possibly a year if I haven't gotten tired of it by then.

*How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
My hair is currently braided down. I'm using whipped shea and coconut oil to moisturize but I have a spray I plan on using as well. This is something I'll tweak based on the condition of my hair when I take it down. Speaking of which, I plan on taking my hair down monthly to wash, steam, condition, etc then I'll re-braid.

*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural

5. *Current Hair Length:*
It was shoulder length but I cut off 2 inches of damage before braiding it down.

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
Short term goal is getting back to shoulder length. Armpit length is a stretch goal.

7. *Starting Photo*
Sorry ladies. I don't have a starting photo since my hair is already braided down.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 8, 2019)

I think tomorrow I'm going to start wearing Sensationnel Becky.  She's beautiful but I'm not really a fan of left hand parts.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 8, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I think tomorrow I'm going to start wearing Sensationnel Becky.  She's beautiful but I'm not really a fan of left hand parts.


I think she's beautiful and I love left hand parts. I think it balances my face better lol


----------



## gforceroy (Jan 8, 2019)

*I want to join!! 

How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Most of the year. I want to retain most of my length this year. 
*
How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
I moisturize my hair daily in the morning with a leave in and I also use edge entity on my edges. 

Every 2 or 3 weeks I get my hair washed and deep conditioned then braided in a circle.

*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural 
*
Current Hair Length:*
I just got a trim and I am now back at shoulder length

*2019 Hair Length Goal:*
APL  

7. *Starting Photo*
My hair is currently braided so I can't post one now but I will next time I take my braids out. 
I will make another post with some of the wigs I am currently rotating.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm in...

@sarumoki, please add www.hairbird.com, www.manegang.com, www.ebonyline.com to the list of sites to buy wigs from okay?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2019)

I will be back later to post my info.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 9, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I think tomorrow I'm going to start wearing Sensationnel Becky.  She's beautiful but I'm not really a fan of left hand parts.



Ooh, that’s really pretty! I love short wigs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 9, 2019)

https://shopebonicurls.com/products/satin-lined-wig-cap?variant=42787158291

I want to get one of these.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 12, 2019)

Yay, a new wig thread! 

I plan on wearing wigs on and off this year.  In the spring/summer I will likely do a couple crochet or braided styles. I also like to mix in some bunning and ponytails for work. Wigs will definitely be in rotation this year though! I absolutely love wearing and talking about them! My fav right now is the Rain Maker by Sensationnel. It’s so pretty!

To care for my hair under the wigs, I moisturize my hair by deep conditioning weekly  and using s-curl as a leave in. I always seal with whipped Shea butter. When I wear wigs I usually keep my hair in plaits so it will fit neatly under the cap. 

I am natural and my goal is to grow my hair as long and as healthy as I can. Hopefully that means full waist length this year!

 Here’s a starting pic! Now that I’m looking at this picture I realize that I might actually be close to  grazing WL ... it’s doesn’t really matter though, because I’m going in for a trim next week and I expect she will take off about 2 inches anyway.


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 12, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> https://shopebonicurls.com/products/satin-lined-wig-cap?variant=42787158291
> 
> I want to get one of these.


Ditto!! I’m worried it might slip off too easily though. I already have a problem keeping the normal wig caps on my head.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 12, 2019)

I want in!
1. *Like this post.*
done
2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
year round with breaks when I freshly relax
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
weekly routine with deep conditioning, slathering my hair from roots to ends in shea butter mixes
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
relaxed
5. *Current Hair Length:*
between shoulder length and armpit length
6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
APL/BSL
7. *Starting Photo*


----------



## Sapphire Angel (Jan 12, 2019)

*I’m in. *

1. *Like this post.*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? 
Two years or until I reach BSL. I will get silk wraps quarterly for my trims and length checks. *

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?  

I’m a minimalist so I will just wash, use keratin conditioner, and cornrow my hair. I’m also going to start taking liquid biotin.*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural 

5. *Current Hair Length:
Shoulder length *

6. *2019 Hair Length Goal:
BSL*

7. *Starting Photo
I keep receiving an error when I try to upload pictures. I never had a problem in the past. Please let me know how you all are uploading pictures. 
*


----------



## LadyBugsy (Jan 12, 2019)

Trying to find where to post this video.


I made three wigs for 2019 on the sewing machine. 

Wig 1: replaced the closure on a straight hair
Wig 2: resized a straight wig that was too big
Wig 3: made a glueless frontal wig with curly hair


----------



## movingforward (Jan 13, 2019)

I plan to wear wigs (crochet braids every few months); as soon as I get this weave out.

I realized after I paid for the hair, installation and maybe one month of “retighetning” I could have bought a wig for the same price if not cheaper!!

So 3 months of wearing this weave so I can feel I got my monies worth.  

I may give Her Given Hair a try.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2019)

1. *Like this post. 
Done *

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? 
The whole year*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? 
Washing and deep conditioning once every week to two weeks, heavy moisturizing with some form of jherri juice and shea butter or Blue magic Grease to seal, leave-ins and other moisturizers from my monstrous hair product stash. I will also be using henna, herbal tea rinses, and other ayurveda powders for added hair care. I will use hair scalp serums to massage on my scalp about 3-5 times per week at night before bed. *

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:
Natural since July 2018*

5. *Current Hair Length:
About shoulder length*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:
Full APL this year, but my ultimate goal is back to BSL
*

7. *Starting Photo
See attached - excuse the shiny face in the first pic y'all*


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 13, 2019)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post.
*
HEY GIRL HEY!!!

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*

all year if I can with a few breaks here and there

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*

weekly wash and condition, moisturize daily

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:
*
natural

5. *Current Hair Length:
*
APL (still)

6. *2019 Hair Length Goal:
*
strong healthy APL... i'm not asking for much!!!!!!!

7. *Starting Photo
*
don't really have one of those.... i'm going to do a blow out and cut in the next couple of weeks so i'll post then.
*
*


----------



## syrk (Jan 13, 2019)

Question for the wig experts here. Do you find wig combs like the picture below to be just as damaging as the clips that snap together?







Got the Kinky Blow Out U-Part from Her Given Hair. Been playing around with it and the combs feel fairly comfortable, but are these type of combs to be avoided?


----------



## movingforward (Jan 13, 2019)

*
How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Undecided.  Maybe unti the Summer.
*
How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
I will mostly wear braids - the usual moisurize/oil.

*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural
*
Current Hair Length:*
Cheek length 

*2019 Hair Length Goal:*
Neck length

7. *Starting Photo*
My hair is currently in a weave.  I will post starting pics in about a month.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you for posting these links!  Wigs are helping so much in my natural hair journey.  I either wear a wig or headwrap. These prices are good for me too 






sarumoki said:


> *FAQ's, Tips, and Tricks
> 
> - Where do I get a wig?*
> These are some places that challengers have purchased from in previous threads. (S) means they sell synthetic only, (H) human hair only, (B) means both.
> ...


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 14, 2019)

syrk said:


> Question for the wig experts here. Do you find wig combs like the picture below to be just as damaging as the clips that snap together?
> 
> Got the Kinky Blow Out U-Part from Her Given Hair. Been playing around with it and the combs feel fairly comfortable, but are these type of combs to be avoided?



I have always been too scared  to use the combs for fear of doing damage.  I just use a whole bunch of bobby pins instead. Lol


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 14, 2019)

syrk said:


> Question for the wig experts here. Do you find wig combs like the picture below to be just as damaging as the clips that snap together?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always cut out my combs. They pull at my hair.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 17, 2019)

Ladies who can't cornrow, how do you wear your hair under a wig?


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 18, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who can't cornrow, how do you wear your hair under a wig?



Some ladies flat twist:









I can't seem to find pictures right now but some ladies also plait their hair.
I think I may try flat twisting or rolling. The cornrows seem to tangle my hair more


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 20, 2019)

any of you ladies making your own wigs? which hair vendors are you using


----------



## Sapphire Angel (Jan 21, 2019)

I wish Toni Daley would restock the Valencia in 1B. I’m impatiently waiting on my notification email.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 21, 2019)

1. *Like this post.
Done!*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? **Weeks at a time throughout the year.*

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony? I'm pretty low maintenance. Wash, DC as needed (which is about once a month) moisturize once a week?*

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: Natchal *

5. *Current Hair Length: BSL *

6. *2019 Hair Length Goal: Didn't think about it until now... Another 4 inches would be cool I guess.
*

7. *Starting Photo
I didn't realize that I met my hair goal of BSL so no actual measurement pics were taken  Current silk press:




*


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 24, 2019)

Can anyone recommend some braid patterns? I'm going to get my hair cornrowed so I'd like to have a pic to show the braider.

I let my regular stylist do it last time and she braided it in a way to help keep the wig on. Unfortunately I don't remember how she did it. Since I don't feel like paying for a full wash and alladat, I'm going to one of the African braiders in Harlem.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 24, 2019)

[email protected]@ said:


> Can anyone recommend some braid patterns? I'm going to get my hair cornrowed so I'd like to have a pic to show the braider.
> 
> I let my regular stylist do it last time and she braided it in a way to help keep the wig on. Unfortunately I don't remember how she did it. Since I don't feel like paying for a full wash and alladat, I'm going to one of the African braiders in Harlem.



I do mine like this without the nape braid:



Just straight back with the tail braided into the next braid over. The last tail I crochet through the other cornrows.

Some ladies also do the beehive braid:


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 24, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> I do mine like this without the nape braid:
> 
> View attachment 441931
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply! I think that's how I had it done last time. Why do you leave out the nape braid?


----------



## gforceroy (Jan 25, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who can't cornrow, how do you wear your hair under a wig?


I usually have my hair braided into a beehive but I do this when I can't make it to the salon because I can't cornrow to save my life.


----------



## gforceroy (Jan 25, 2019)

I just bought this wig for work. It's my 4th wig from this company.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 25, 2019)

[email protected]@ said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I think that's how I had it done last time. Why do you leave out the nape braid?



Lol, because I’m lazy and I barely know how to cornrow! I may try it with the nape braid so that it’s easier to pin down my wig.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 25, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Lol, because I’m lazy and I barely know how to cornrow! I may try it with the nape braid so that it’s easier to pin down my wig.



I feel you 

I was going to try but I figure I'd pay someone else to get it right (the first time).


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 25, 2019)

gforceroy said:


> I just bought this wig for work. It's my 4th wig from this company.



 Wow, this is so natural looking!


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 28, 2019)

gforceroy said:


> I just bought this wig for work. It's my 4th wig from this company.


Someone recommended this company in last year's thread, so I added it to the front page for this year's challenge. If I weren't so broke, and didn't have four unopened wigs already, and ten more on the wish list, I might pull the trigger.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 28, 2019)

That reminds me: How often do you ladies wear your wigs before you switch them out? I usually try for a month but I have too many I want to try to change them up so little.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 29, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> That reminds me: How often do you ladies wear your wigs before you switch them out? I usually try for a month but I have too many I want to try to change them up so little.



My kinky curly wigs, I can wear for a month at a time. My pixie cut wigs I can only wear for 2 weeks at a time before I’m ready to switch to something else. Rotating them this way, I’ve had my wigs last for years at a time.  All are basic, cheap synthetic wigs. Lol. And I have a ton more I haven’t yet worn in my wig bag. SMH.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> That reminds me: How often do you ladies wear your wigs before you switch them out? I usually try for a month but I have too many I want to try to change them up so little.





MzSwift said:


> My kinky curly wigs, I can wear for a month at a time. My pixie cut wigs I can only wear for 2 weeks at a time before I’m ready to switch to something else. Rotating them this way, I’ve had my wigs last for years at a time.  All are basic, cheap synthetic wigs. Lol. And I have a ton more I haven’t yet worn in my wig bag. SMH.


@sarumoki 

I try to wear mine the way @MzSwift wear hers. I always have two that I alternate for a few weeks before I switch to something else. By this time, the wigs are a little tattered of course. 

I have 4 large bins full of wigs myself and many many many of them are still untouched. I had a bin of wigs that I already gave away - all new. I just didn't think I would either get to them or I simply didn't like them anymore.

I just ordered 3 more wigs that are on their way .


----------



## beauti (Jan 29, 2019)

i need to put my hair in cornrows but i dont feel like it ‍


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 29, 2019)

beauti said:


> i need to put my hair in cornrows but i dont feel like it ‍


This is me, after every wash day.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 1, 2019)

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
All 2019
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
I usually wear my hands in two strand twists. On rare occasions I get bee-hive braids if I need to wig to lay completely flat.
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural
5. *Current Hair Length:*
Shoulder length
6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
Arm pit length
7. *Starting Photo*
That's a poofy flat iron but my hair is indeed shoulder length lol


----------



## AlmostTamed (Feb 1, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> any of you ladies making your own wigs? which hair vendors are you using


I LOVE my Brazilian straight from AliPearl on aliexpress. I've bought the hair 3 times and not because it doesn't last. Just because I wanted to switch up my styles! Soft, silky, doesn't tangle, and holds curls! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ali...lgo_pvid=0b5eb399-9161-4267-9c40-e7adcb93963a


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 2, 2019)

AlmostTamed said:


> I LOVE my Brazilian straight from AliPearl on aliexpress. I've bought the hair 3 times and not because it doesn't last. Just because I wanted to switch up my styles! Soft, silky, doesn't tangle, and holds curls! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ali...lgo_pvid=0b5eb399-9161-4267-9c40-e7adcb93963a


thanks Love, theyve been on my watch listd


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't know what wig I want to wear for Valentine's Day. I think maybe Brielle, but the red clashes with what I was planning to wear.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 8, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I don't know what wig I want to wear for Valentine's Day. I think maybe Brielle, but the red clashes with what I was planning to wear.



Oh girl, but red is such a spicy color. Especially for V-Day.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 12, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Oh girl, but red is such a spicy color. Especially for V-Day.


I decided to stick with Brielle and wear a black top to make the red stand out.


----------



## tryingto (Feb 13, 2019)

1. *Like this post.*
Done
2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
Year
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Cornrows, protective styling, deep condition every 8 weeks,
4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural
5. *Current Hair Length:*
Above shoulders
6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
Armpit
7. *Starting Photo*


----------



## ArrrBeee (Feb 20, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> *WELCOME TO THE 2019 WIG THREAD!*
> 
> Previous years: 2018 2017 2016 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## AlmostTamed (Feb 21, 2019)

Does anyone do hanging twists/ braids instead of cornrows under their wigs?

I can imagine this would easier and faster to moisturize my hair  but I'm scared my wigs wont lay flat.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 21, 2019)

AlmostTamed said:


> Does anyone do hanging twists/ braids instead of cornrows under their wigs?
> 
> I can imagine this would easier and faster to moisturize my hair  but I'm scared my wigs wont lay flat.



I think you could do it, especially with a wig cap over it. To make them more flat, you could crosswrap and pin if your hair is long.

I’ve actually been looking at plaits or twists under wigs because it is less manipulation on my new growth than cornrowing.

ETA: I would probably not be able to get away with that under my pixie cut wigs, my curly ones are more forgiving.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 21, 2019)

AlmostTamed said:


> Does anyone do hanging twists/ braids instead of cornrows under their wigs?
> 
> I can imagine this would easier and faster to moisturize my hair  but I'm scared my wigs wont lay flat.


I do this sometimes.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 21, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> I think you could do it, especially with a wig cap over it. To make them more flat, you could crosswrap and pin if your hair is long.
> 
> I’ve actually been looking at plaits or twists under wigs because it is less manipulation on my new growth than cornrowing.
> 
> ETA: I would probably not be able to get away with that under my pixie cut wigs, my curly ones are more forgiving.


This is exactly what a YouTuber I follow does. Plaits and then she crosswraps them.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 21, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> This is exactly what a YouTuber I follow does. Plaits and then she crosswraps them.



Thank you, sis!


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 21, 2019)

I feel like a traitor. I haven't worn a wig in something like a month.


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 21, 2019)

What's a good graduation wig? Something that will work well with a cap for a big-headed person.


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 27, 2019)

I’ve been wigging it for about a month because I finally, finally found a wig I like. It’s synthetic, but I found a human hair one almost just like it. My question is this: the ends of the synthetic get ratty...does that happen with the human hair ones too?


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 28, 2019)

quirkydimples said:


> I’ve been wigging it for about a month because I finally, finally found a wig I like. It’s synthetic, but I found a human hair one almost just like it. My question is this: the ends of the synthetic get ratty...does that happen with the human hair ones too?


Yes, but in both cases it's fixable. For human hair you can give the wig a DC treatment, and for synthetic you can use fabric softener. I will post some good videos of how to do it.


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## sarumoki (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## sarumoki (Mar 28, 2019)

Why did I order from ebonyline? They always take forever to send out the order.


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 29, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Yes, but in both cases it's fixable. For human hair you can give the wig a DC treatment, and for synthetic you can use fabric softener. I will post some good videos of how to do it.


Thanks! I think I’m going to stick with the synthetic because I’m not interested in styling the hair. I want to plop it on my head and forget it


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 30, 2019)

I shampooed it and soaked it in fabric softener for two hours. Feels much better.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 30, 2019)

^^^Cute!
I've been feeling loose waves lately too.


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 30, 2019)

My wigs are here!


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 31, 2019)

quirkydimples said:


> View attachment 444923 I shampooed it and soaked it in fabric softener for two hours. Feels much better.


@quirkydimples wig info? I like!!!


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 31, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> @quirkydimples wig info? I like!!!


It’s from Amazon


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 31, 2019)

So...I’m transitioning and just took down my cornrows...ready to big chop. Two textures, the tangles, it’s for the birds. I’m getting my hair cornrowed again tonight, but if these tangles don’t disappear soon...snip snip


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 5, 2019)

quirkydimples said:


> It’s from Amazon


Thank you


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 8, 2019)

Great wig application:


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Great wig application:


They make it look so easy, but when I try it's always a hot mess.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 9, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> They make it look so easy, but when I try it's always a hot mess.



I agree. This lady has talent in so many areas. I thought the same thing while watching the video. I think she said, "That's all you have to do...." I was like that's all?  I couldn't get passed the dyeing the knots. I can't even get the wig!  So, I know what you mean.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 9, 2019)

From post #62 in this thread:

@ArrrBeee  your hair is ....








So so gorgeous.....


----------



## sarumoki (May 20, 2019)

BUMPING!

I have nine days to find a graduation wig and I don't know what I want. I think maybe something curly? Or with loose waves? I need help!

This is what I'm wearing:


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 20, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> BUMPING!
> 
> I have nine days to find a graduation wig and I don't know what I want. I think maybe something curly? Or with loose waves? I need help!
> 
> ...


I vote for curly, but I might be outnumbered lol


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2019)

+ 1 for curly

You're not alone @ItsMeLilLucky 

I love curly wigs and I like them big and long. So far I have 2 Sensationnel  Las Jaden, 2 Vanessa Super Diana Wig,  2 Sensationnel Rule Breaker wig, I have 3 Bobbi Boss Zelena wigs on the way and quite a few others in my stash that I can't remember the names.


----------



## VeryBecoming (May 24, 2019)

Count me in for the rest of the year

1. *Like this post.*
Done.

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it?*
A year. My next trim is in September and I'll assess how things are going after that.

3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Basically, no manipulation. I'll be taking vitamins, oiling my scalp, and using a spray moisturizer and not touching it otherwise. Every four to six weeks I'll take my hair down, co-wash, detangle, condition and do a steam treatment. I'm getting some cute head wraps for no wig days. Trims every four months.

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural.

5. *Current Hair Length:*
Shoulder length in the back. Below ear length on the sides and in the front.

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal:*
I don't really have a length goal. I'd like my hair to be APL all around. I mostly want healthier, thicker hair.

7. *Starting Photo*
This is after a pretty significant trim. It's hard to see in this photo but I have a lot of cuticle damage. There's some progressed thinning at the top, breakage in the nape and edges. I think most of it is because of treating my hair rough and anemia. So, I got a lot to work on 
*



*


----------



## VeryBecoming (May 24, 2019)

My stylist was insistent that I do low to no manipulation and use wigs as a protective style. I was pretty against the idea but it seems like a good idea after thinking about the condition of my hair a little more.  I have no experience with lace or full wigs so I'm starting with some that seem easy to wear or don't really require a lot of masking or worrying about the part. 

So, I went on a little buying spree. These are the wigs I ordered:

Bob Bounce - #2 and in a violet mix






Hania





Dream (what I want my hair to look like!)





Biana





Kiko


----------



## VeryBecoming (May 30, 2019)

Got the wigs. Besides Hania and Dream, they're all so huge  Like, comically so. I don't feel like returning them so I'll find a way to make them work. The straight ones shed a lot.


----------



## MzSwift (May 30, 2019)

VeryBecoming said:


> Got the wigs. Besides Hania and Dream, they're all so huge  Like, comically so. I don't feel like returning them so I'll find a way to make them work. The straight ones shed a lot.



Yeah the big and/or really long ones are hard for me to rock too.  Have you looked up some styling videos on YT?  That's what I plan to do.  Maybe someone has posted ways to tone down some of the wigs. Lol.


----------



## VeryBecoming (May 30, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Yeah the big and/or really long ones are hard for me to rock too.  Have you looked up some styling videos on YT?  That's what I plan to do.  Maybe someone has posted ways to tone down some of the wigs. Lol.



Yeah, I should do that. I was just going to start hacking away at them.


----------



## ArrrBeee (May 30, 2019)

I use a thinning comb from the bss to tame my wigs.


----------



## sarumoki (May 31, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> I use a thinning comb from the bss to tame my wigs.


Why did I never think of that?


----------



## VeryBecoming (May 31, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> I use a thinning comb from the bss to tame my wigs.



I've never heard of these. Can I get it at Sallys?


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jun 1, 2019)

VeryBecoming said:


> I've never heard of these. Can I get it at Sallys?


Not sure but the one I use looks like this:

https://bit.ly/2Khtt7r


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jun 24, 2019)

I really want one of these wigs.... or all of them  




The company is Curls Curls.  Has anyone purchased from them before?


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow! It looks like it’s growing out of their scalps in those still shots! Pretty wigs. Get them all! LOL


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow. *adds to wish list*


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jun 24, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Wow! It looks like it’s growing out of their scalps in those still shots! Pretty wigs. Get them all! LOL



I’ll keep y’all posted if I decide to get one!! I more than likely will.  I love how the hair has a consistent curl from the root.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 8, 2019)

Does anyone else cringe at all the "what not to do" things they used to do when they first got into wigs? I was looking at some old pictures from when I first starting wigs and I can't believe I used to not tweeze parts, make sure my own hair laid flat, etc.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 8, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Does anyone else cringe at all the "what not to do" things they used to do when they first got into wigs? I was looking at some old pictures from when I first starting wigs and I can't believe I used to not tweeze parts, make sure my own hair laid flat, etc.



Yes and mine were straight ignorant.  Lol!

I used to just put my wig straight on my head with no wig cap and use only the adjusting straps to attach it, like that was secure. Lol. I didn't even take the time to braid my hair or anything, just tuck it in under the wig.

I used to wear my wig right on my hairline, even the ones with no part.  I used to wear really shiny wigs too and didn't care.  I also used to just plop my wigs on without really styling them.  I'm STILL a wig novice but I'm learning a lot about making my wig look more natural.

I think it's a combination of wigs just becoming much better quality/in more realistic textures and what I've learned here and on YT.  My next goal is to become good at wearing my wig behind my hairline like OG wig wearers used to.  Also learning that Duchess Meghan may be rocking a wig behind the hairline at times.  It certainly looks very natural.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 9, 2019)

Thoughts?


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 19, 2019)

This application and wig are so natural looking.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 19, 2019)

I bought a Brooklyn wig for my vacation. It's beautiful but too full and long for August heat. I thinned it out and cut it to mid-back length.

I plan to sew it down and sleep in a high ponytail to keep the waves fresh.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> This application and wig are so natural looking.


That highlighter on her nose is so distracting but the hair is beautiful.


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 7, 2019)

I bought this ponytail to try and switch it up from my wigs but I can't completely cover my hair with the ponytail.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 22, 2019)

Washed, DC'd and plaited my hair last night.  I twisted the plaits into a crown twist around my head. I've never worn plaits or done that kind of base under my wigs before so we'll see how it goes.  Also, I used the thin hair pins instead of bobby pins to pin down my wig and I plan to keep it pinned down for 1-2 weeks.  I was gonna sew it down but I'm not that great at that.  

View media item 130347
View media item 130345


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 22, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Washed, DC'd and plaited my hair last night.  I twisted the plaits into a crown twist around my head. I've never worn plaits or done that kind of base under my wigs before so we'll see how it goes.  Also, I used the thin hair pins instead of bobby pins to pin down my wig and I plan to keep it pinned down for 1-2 weeks.  I was gonna sew it down but I'm not that great at that.
> 
> View media item 130347
> View media item 130345


CUTE!!!!! What wig is that?


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 22, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> CUTE!!!!! What wig is that?



It's my old faithful Chi by Motown Tress.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 22, 2019)

Just creeping in here. Been thinking about having a go at occasional wig wearing because why not lol


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 22, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Just creeping in here. Been thinking about having a go at occasional wig wearing because why not lol


Do it!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 22, 2019)

I want to.

I was looking at this one and I love it
https://m.hairvivi.com/wigs/cookie-short-pixie-cut-wig-bob-style.html?ref=386

But that price tag got me like:


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 23, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I want to.
> 
> I was looking at this one and I love it
> https://m.hairvivi.com/wigs/cookie-short-pixie-cut-wig-bob-style.html?ref=386
> ...




LOL!! Oooh, that's cute!

There's always a cheaper version available.  I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 23, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron 

Don't sleep on Amazon, sis.  I buy a lot of hair from there.  And these lace wigs are getting good reviews!  I'm working my way over to lace wigs but I've got a closet full of wigs to go through first. Lol





And this curly bob is cute too!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 23, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> @PlanetCybertron
> 
> Don't sleep on Amazon, sis.  I buy a lot of hair from there.  And these lace wigs are getting good reviews!  I'm working my way over to lace wigs but I've got a closet full of wigs to go through first. Lol
> 
> ...




The first wig bob Jaja, I brought and will have installed on Tuesday. I'll come back with pictures.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 23, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> @PlanetCybertron
> 
> Don't sleep on Amazon, sis.  I buy a lot of hair from there.  And these lace wigs are getting good reviews!  I'm working my way over to lace wigs but I've got a closet full of wigs to go through first. Lol
> 
> ...


I was just looking at some yaki ponytails on there


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 23, 2019)

ms.tatiana said:


> The first wig bob Jaja, I brought and will have installed on Tuesday. I'll come back with pictures.



oooohh, I can't wait to see.

And OMG, I'm so slow.  I never thought of going to someone to have my wig installed.  Didn't even cross my mind.  THAT might be worth the money!  The idea of being able to wash, DC and braiding down my own hair and then pay someone to do a professional install would be the perfect alternative to getting a weave sew in  or me doing a shotty install for long term PSing.  Do you mind sharing how about much that service usually costs? 

Does anyone else do this too??  Can you guys please share how much that costs for you and how your experiences have been?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 24, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> @PlanetCybertron
> 
> Don't sleep on Amazon, sis.  I buy a lot of hair from there.  And these lace wigs are getting good reviews!  I'm working my way over to lace wigs but I've got a closet full of wigs to go through first. Lol
> 
> ...



I will definitely be getting a wig from amazon. Completely forgot they sell everything anyways lol.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 26, 2019)

i dropped the wig off yesterday for her to bleach and stuff. 
she will be doing it tomorrow night & she charging me $100 for a wig install. 



MzSwift said:


> oooohh, I can't wait to see.
> 
> And OMG, I'm so slow.  I never thought of going to someone to have my wig installed.  Didn't even cross my mind.  THAT might be worth the money!  The idea of being able to wash, DC and braiding down my own hair and then pay someone to do a professional install would be the perfect alternative to getting a weave sew in  or me doing a shotty install for long term PSing.  Do you mind sharing how about much that service usually costs?
> 
> ...


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 26, 2019)

ms.tatiana said:


> i dropped the wig off yesterday for her to bleach and stuff.
> she will be doing it tomorrow night & she charging me $100 for a wig install.



Thank you so much!  This may be my new way to rock my wigs.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 5, 2019)

the wig was longer than expected but it was 12 inches.
she cut it shorter for me and only plucked the middle part and added makeup to it
overall i like the wig, it has some fly aways and i used a product to keep them down, now the hair is kinda shiny i'm going to use a dry shampoo to wash it. i could probably work this look for 3 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 6, 2019)

@ms.tatiana 

Oooh, cuute!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 9, 2019)

just purchased this wig


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 10, 2019)

ms.tatiana said:


> just purchased this wig


Cute! Now that fall is on the horizon I'm waiting to break out Aku. She's my go to for late September/early October.


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 14, 2019)

I love short wigs but they don't love me. I just have to accept the fact that they make me look like a middle aged Jamaican grandmother.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 15, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I love short wigs but they don't love me. I just have to accept the fact that they make me look like *a middle aged Jamaican grandmother*.


----------



## naturalyogini (Sep 21, 2019)

I'd like to join the challenge.
My hair is natural. Bsl when straight. Thinning. I think I'm going to buy a Hairlivi Kylie bob. This will be my first wig. I just want a M-F wig for work during the winter. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 23, 2019)

Updating here too:

So I bought this u-wig back in Feb 2018 and never installed it. I think I'm going to rock this instead of wearing my actual hair out. This will be my first time doing a PS with leave out. If I like it, I'll be buying more half wigs! *fingers crossed*







Janet Collection Retro Glam U-type Wig

Off to YT I go to watch some vids... LOL


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 23, 2019)

First day of fall! It's officially time for Aku!

This is Aku:


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 26, 2019)

So I just did my first wig sew down with the u-type wig.  It feels secure enough for my laid back SAHM life.  Little one has not done any hair pulling so we're all good.  I was really nervous because I didn't realize that I had bought his wig in 1B and I'm a 2 or 4.  But I didn't leave much hair out so that I wouldn't have to worry about blending it more.  It's close in length to my hair and I love the shape of it.  It has great layers.

I forgot to post pix here so here.  Remember, I'm a novice. 

Leave out
View media item 130365
Front
View media item 130367
Side
View media item 130361
Back
View media item 130359


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 26, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> So I just did my first wig sew down with the u-type wig.  It feels secure enough for my laid back SAHM life.  Little one has not done any hair pulling so we're all good.  I was really nervous because I didn't realize that I had bought his wig in 1B and I'm a 2 or 4.  But I didn't leave much hair out so that I wouldn't have to worry about blending it more.  It's close in length to my hair and I love the shape of it.  It has great layers.
> 
> I forgot to post pix here so here.  Remember, I'm a novice.
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 1, 2019)

naturalyogini said:


> I'd like to join the challenge.
> My hair is natural. Bsl when straight. Thinning. I think I'm going to buy a Hairlivi Kylie bob. This will be my first wig. I just want a M-F wig for work during the winter. I'll see how it goes.


Welcome!


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 3, 2019)

Note to self:  No more u-wigs when I have this much new growth.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 4, 2019)

samsbeauty.com is having $1.99 shipping all weekend, no minimum purchase required. I just picked up these three:


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 4, 2019)

that bang wig is perfect for fall



sarumoki said:


> samsbeauty.com is having $1.99 shipping all weekend, no minimum purchase required. I just picked up these three:


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 4, 2019)

ms.tatiana said:


> that bang wig is perfect for fall


I know, right! I got it in red. I can't wait until it gets here! Samsbeauty packages usually get to me in two days but today is Friday.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 4, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I know, right! I got it in red. I can't wait until it gets here! Samsbeauty packages usually get to me in two days but today is Friday.



You and your red!  Didn't we talk about you rocking a red wig for Valentine's Day?  Did you ever post a pic of your red wig? I'd love to see them, only if you're comfortable.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 4, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> You and your red!  Didn't we talk about you rocking a red wig for Valentine's Day?  Did you ever post a pic of your red wig? I'd love to see them, only if you're comfortable.


Lol I don't even remember what I wore for Valentine's Day. I think you're talking about Brielle, which I did post either in this thread or the 2018 one. I forget when I bought it. That one was more of a copper red, these are more burgundy.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 7, 2019)

Wigs are here! But I'm too tired from work to open the box today, lol.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 11, 2019)

i think i'll buy this wig for New Years (maybe in all black tho)


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 11, 2019)

ms.tatiana said:


> i think i'll buy this wig for New Years (maybe in all black tho)


I love the color in the video, but you guys know I love red.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 18, 2019)

*If you are interested in joining, please respond to the following:*

1. *Like this post. Done!*

2. *How long do you plan on wigging it? The next 18 months or so till my hair grows back to BSL after this setback. Then on and off as I go.
*
3. *How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Keep my hair moisturized with loc method: water, scurl and Shea butter every other day. Then braid back up.

4. *Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning: natural*

5. *Current Hair Length: BSL then once I cut off my uneven hair maybe neck length?*

6. *2018 Hair Length Goal: full SL or collarbone length *

7. *Starting Photo: will post after cut.
 *


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 18, 2019)

Okay so I just tried on Terri and I am not a fan. First of all, the hair tangles something awful. Second, the cap is both too loose and too small at the same time. I can't explain it. Third of all, the bangs are too straight. They have no bump or curvature to them at all. They were literally sitting against my forehead like this:

 

Don't get me wrong, it looks cute but I wear synthetic wigs so that I don't have to do this much work to fix them. If I wanted to do all of this, I would be wearing human hair. This is so annoying.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 18, 2019)

See? It's a cute wig, I just wish it weren't such a hassle.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 18, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> View attachment 452269
> 
> See? It's a cute wig, I just wish it weren't such a hassle.




Ohhhh no that was gone be my Thanksgiving with. Thank you for the heads up ughhh


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 19, 2019)

ms.tatiana said:


> Ohhhh no that was gone be my Thanksgiving with. Thank you for the heads up ughhh


I will say that my experience doesn't match up with most of the videos I watched, so it may just be my unit. A YouTuber that I trust said she loved hers but it was easier to style on a mannequin head then put on. I don't own a wig head, so...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 19, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I will say that my experience doesn't match up with most of the videos I watched, so it may just be my unit. A YouTuber that I trust said she loved hers but it was easier to style on a mannequin head then put on. I don't own a wig head, so...


Get you a styrofoam wig head. It’ll make your life a little easier.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 19, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Get you a styrofoam wig head. It’ll make your life a little easier.


I’m a wig newbie. I guess I’ll need those too


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 19, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> View attachment 452269
> 
> See? It's a cute wig, I just wish it weren't such a hassle.


It’s a cute wig! Don’t mind me I’m learning


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I’m a wig newbie. I guess I’ll need those too


Now if you really wanna get fancy, get a wig block head, a tripod, and some t-pins to pin the wig down if you wanna straighten it. Otherwise, a styrofoam wig head, a wig cap to keep the wig from slipping around, and your legs to keep it from sliding around will do.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> It’s a cute wig! Don’t mind me I’m learning


Thank you!


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Oct 27, 2019)

I want to start wearing wigs because I have a lot of hair and tired of doing my hair every day. I can have a nice break wearing wigs but I have so many questions. 
Are you ladies keeping your wigs in for weeks at a time? Days? Or you take it off everyday? 
I’m not sure if it’s possible but I’d like to keep my wig on for weeks at a time but I’m not sure how I’d keep it secure.
The got2be stuff, is this something I can use to leave my wig on for weeks? Do I use the mousse or the gel?
When u bleach the knots, doesn’t the bleach get on the roots of the wig hair too? 
Do full lace wigs with “free parting” allow me to wear the wig in any style I want (such as a bun, half up half down, etc.)? 
How would u make the wig undetectable in the back when wearing the wig in a bun?


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 27, 2019)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I want to start wearing wigs because I have a lot of hair and tired of doing my hair every day. I can have a nice break wearing wigs but I have so many questions.
> Are you ladies keeping your wigs in for weeks at a time? Days? Or you take it off everyday?
> I’m not sure if it’s possible but I’d like to keep my wig on for weeks at a time but I’m not sure how I’d keep it secure.
> The got2be stuff, is this something I can use to leave my wig on for weeks? Do I use the mousse or the gel?
> ...


I take mine off every day


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I take mine off every day


I wear mostly synthetic wigs and I also take them off daily, put on a satin cap over braided hair, then head to bed.


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 28, 2019)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I want to start wearing wigs because I have a lot of hair and tired of doing my hair every day. I can have a nice break wearing wigs but I have so many questions.
> Are you ladies keeping your wigs in for weeks at a time? Days? Or you take it off everyday?
> I’m not sure if it’s possible but I’d like to keep my wig on for weeks at a time but I’m not sure how I’d keep it secure.
> The got2be stuff, is this something I can use to leave my wig on for weeks? Do I use the mousse or the gel?
> ...


I take mine off every day. You're going to have to sew it down or use actual glue, not the got2be, if you want weeks of wear. Got2be is a really sticky gel, it won't last that long.

I wear synthetic wigs so I've never bleached knots. I do know that they sell pre-bleached wigs though.

I think so, but that depends on the kind of frontal/closure used.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 28, 2019)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I want to start wearing wigs because I have a lot of hair and tired of doing my hair every day. I can have a nice break wearing wigs but I have so many questions.
> Are you ladies keeping your wigs in for weeks at a time? Days? Or you take it off everyday?
> I’m not sure if it’s possible but I’d like to keep my wig on for weeks at a time but I’m not sure how I’d keep it secure.
> The got2be stuff, is this something I can use to leave my wig on for weeks? Do I use the mousse or the gel?
> ...



I am in a newbie to the wig life.  Trying to grow my hair from BSL to MBL.
I made my own wig.  I take of daily.  At first I was just putting it and it felt sooo unsecure.  I added an elastic band to on Saturday and now that thing is not moving.  I made a closure wig.
I do use mousse to lay my wig the closure flat.  I put mousse and then use a hot comb. 
If you leave the bleach on too long you can bleach the hair.  I had that same question too, but if your bleach is not super runny, it won't really go through the other side to hair, if that makes sense.
I believe a full lace wig will allow you to wear any style.  Since its full lace, there won't be any tracks.
To make a wig undetectable in the back, you would probably have to glue down in the same manner you would do the front.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 8, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I wear mostly synthetic wigs and I also take them off daily, put on a satin cap over braided hair, then head to bed.


Exactly!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 8, 2019)

I learned how to revive my old tangled and worn-looking synthetic wig! I’m just amazed! Now I feel like I have a superpower.  I think I’m gonna go ahead and buy a mannequin head so I can better style and flatiron the wigs after washing them.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 8, 2019)

I have never been much into wigs or weaves, but I have been wearing a wig I made and I love it.  I haven't washed my hair in a month.  I am getting hair lazy!  I will wash and condition my hair and my wig this weekend.  I am also going to start working on making my next wig.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 8, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I wear synthetic wigs so I've never bleached knots. I do know that they sell pre-bleached wigs though.


I wanna start practicing bleaching knots on my synthetic lace fronts. Eventually I wanna buy pre-plucked and pre-bleached human hair wigs.


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 8, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I learned how to revive my old tangled and worn-looking synthetic wig! I’m just amazed! Now I feel like I have a superpower.  I think I’m gonna go ahead and buy a mannequin head so I can better style and flatiron the wigs after washing them.


How did you do it?


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 8, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> How did you do it?


Wash the wig with shampoo or soap. Boil water and add fabric softener. Turn off stove. Dunk the wig in the boiling water and let it cool off in there. I usually wait 15-30 minutes or so. Rinse, air dry or blow dry then flatiron or curl. Dassit. I learned it here:


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2019)

I thought I was going to join the world of wig wearing. I found a pixie braid wig which I thought would work but they only had it in black. I really need a brownish color because black just makes it me look crazy.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 11, 2019)

I forgot to post that I wore this wig for Halloween. It was long and I had to cut it. A lot of tangles I even braided it in a braid.






ms.tatiana said:


> just purchased this wig


----------



## sarumoki (Nov 12, 2019)

ms.tatiana said:


> View attachment 452847 I forgot to post that I wore this wig for Halloween. It was long and I had to cut it. A lot of tangles I even braided it in a braid.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 12, 2019)

@ms.tatiana 

You better WERK IT, SIS!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 19, 2019)

i'm ordering 2 wigs this weekend, hopefully i love this bang wig.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi,
I would love to join your challenge. I purchased a 14 inch Brazilian full lace straight wig. I am taking it to the salon tomorrow to be colored. I’m hoping to have it installed Wednesday. It has a strap and clips. I want to wear it without glue but I’m not sure how that is going to work. I would love to take it off daily or at least once a week so I can maintain my hair underneath. This is my first lace wig and I am very new to the wig world. It’s a lot to learn.
*
How long do you plan on wigging it?*
I plan to wear a wig for at least a year or longer. I am using it as a protective style while I grow my hair out. It is currently neck length but I want my hair to be BSL.

*How will you take care of your hair while using the wig/phony pony?*
Weekly deep conditioning and hot oil treatments.

*Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Transitioning:*
Natural

*Current Hair Length:*
Neck length
*
Hair Length Goal:
BSL*


----------



## naturalyogini (Nov 21, 2019)

MayaNatural said:


> Hi,
> I would love to join your challenge. I purchased a 14 inch Brazilian full lace straight wig. I am taking it to the salon tomorrow to be colored. I’m hoping to have it installed Wednesday. It has a strap and clips. I want to wear it without glue but I’m not sure how that is going to work. I would love to take it off daily or at least once a week so I can maintain my hair underneath. This is my first lace wig and I am very new to the wig world. It’s a lot to learn.
> *
> How long do you plan on wigging it?*
> ...


Where did you buy your wig. I was all set to get a wig from Hairlivi and then I read the reviews.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 21, 2019)

This is the wig I'm currently wearing and it's called Super Diana by Vanessa in the color F1010:

 Or here but fast forward to 4:35 minutes in:


I really  this wig a lot and I get tons of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 22, 2019)

Aggie said:


> This is the wig I'm currently wearing and it's called Super Diana by Vanessa in the color F1010:
> 
> Or here but fast forward to 4:35 minutes in:
> 
> ...


Oohhh... that’s cute!!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Oohhh... that’s cute!!


Thanks hon. It really is pretty cute. I get a lot of compliments from both men and women.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 22, 2019)

naturalyogini said:


> Where did you buy your wig. I was all set to get a wig from Hairlivi and then I read the reviews.



Hi,
I got my hair from dare to have hair. I bought my bundles for my current sew in during the last sale. I love the quality so I purchased a wig. They are having a really good sale right now.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 22, 2019)

My hair stylist colored my wig today. I can’t wait to have it installed Wednesday. 

Here is the before
 

Here is the after


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 25, 2019)

Thinking about getting back on the bandwagon. Bought this over the summer it was too hot then but the cold weather has me needing some hair.
So is it too bulky?


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 25, 2019)

LostInAdream said:


> Thinking about getting back on the bandwagon. Bought this over the summer it was too hot then but the cold weather has me needing some hair.
> So is it too bulky?



I'm no wig expert, but I think you're totally ROCKING that!!


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 26, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo, I’m in!! Thank you!
> I love laid back challenges.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm currently in a crochet set and after I take this out, I plan to rock some drawstring ponytails.  I'll post pix of those when I do.  Until then, I think this will be my EOTY length check. I don't plan to flat iron again next month.  So here's my year end pic for this challenge.  

I stuck to my plan of alternating wigs, mini braids and crochet styles.  I made my goal of grazing WL!  Yay! 

View media item 130419


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 26, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> I'm currently in a crochet set and after I take this out, I plan to rock some drawstring ponytails.  I'll post pix of those when I do.  Until then, I think this will be my EOTY length check. I don't plan to flat iron again next month.  So here's my year end pic for this challenge.
> 
> I stuck to my plan of alternating wigs, mini braids and crochet styles.  I made my goal of grazing WL!  Yay!
> 
> View media item 130419




congrats. your hair looks amazing!


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 27, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> I'm currently in a crochet set and after I take this out, I plan to rock some drawstring ponytails.  I'll post pix of those when I do.  Until then, I think this will be my EOTY length check. I don't plan to flat iron again next month.  So here's my year end pic for this challenge.
> 
> I stuck to my plan of alternating wigs, mini braids and crochet styles.  I made my goal of grazing WL!  Yay!
> 
> View media item 130419



Beautiful growth!!


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 27, 2019)

I got my wig installed today. I love it. However, the got2be gel (black tube) was on some of my hair and hard to get off. Anyone using the got2be gel? If you are, how do you remove the gel from your edges? Also, my edges are really damaged. I almost cried today when I saw just how bad my edges have broken off. I think it’s from my box braids. However, I’m not 100% sure. I took my wig off and applied wild hair growth oil when I got home. I don’t want the gel to damage my edges more. I am going to wear it tomorrow without the gel.

Any recommendations for growing back your edges?

Edit: I just reread the initial post and will try using another method besides got2be gel.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 27, 2019)

Has anyone tried this?

Milano Collection Original WiGrip Wig Comfort Band in Tan 

*About this item*


COMFORT: Prevents headaches by eliminating wig-related tensions and places a barrier between your scalp and the wig's interior cap lining by offering a snug and secure barrier.
LIGHTWEIGHT: A unique blend of absorbent fibers makes the WiGrip lightweight yet durable for daily wear in any weather or in any type of physical activity.
NON-SLIP: Unique patented construction securely keeps your wig and/or scarf or beanie in place with no glue or tape so you don't have to fuss with it throughout the day.
VERSATILITY: This adjustable design offers a one size fits all solution so you can quickly tailor to your preferences and head size with ease.
DIMENSIONS: 22.25 x 2.25 inches


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 27, 2019)

MayaNatural said:


> I got my wig installed today. I love it. However, the got2be gel (black tube) was on some of my hair and hard to get off. Anyone using the got2be gel? If you are, how do you remove the gel from your edges? Also, my edges are really damaged. I almost cried today when I saw just how bad my edges have broken off. I think it’s from my box braids. However, I’m not 100% sure. I took my wig off and applied wild hair growth oil when I got home. I don’t want the gel to damage my edges more. I am going to wear it tomorrow without the gel.
> 
> Any recommendations for growing back your edges?
> 
> Edit: I just reread the initial post and will try using another method besides got2be gel.



Oh no! So sorry to hear about your edges.

I will say that sometimes when I first come out of braid/twist extensions it looks like my edges have thinned.  But after a few weeks of a more relaxed hairstyle (with less stress on my edges) they begin to look like normal again.  I hope that's really the case.

If not, I don't think you can go wrong with castor oil massages and keeping styles with less stress on your edges.  My edges are naturally fine/thinner so I started doing a perimeter braid when I wear wigs instead of just braiding straight back.  I believe that helped to put less stress on them.  I've never used the glue but I've seen lots of ladies on YT talk about the glue messing with their edges.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 28, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Oh no! So sorry to hear about your edges.
> 
> I will say that sometimes when I first come out of braid/twist extensions it looks like my edges have thinned.  But after a few weeks of a more relaxed hairstyle (with less stress on my edges) they begin to look like normal again.  I hope that's really the case.
> 
> If not, I don't think you can go wrong with castor oil massages and keeping styles with less stress on your edges.  My edges are naturally fine/thinner so I started doing a perimeter braid when I wear wigs instead of just braiding straight back.  I believe that helped to put less stress on them.  I've never used the glue but I've seen lots of ladies on YT talk about the glue messing with their edges.



Thank you!! I appreciate your advice. I will do castor oil massages nightly. I also have a wig cap that has satin lined in the inside. My current braiding pattern has a perimeter braid with my edges left out. Hopefully my hair and edges will grow from wearing wigs and all of the oil treatments.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 28, 2019)

LostInAdream said:


> Thinking about getting back on the bandwagon. Bought this over the summer it was too hot then but the cold weather has me needing some hair.
> So is it too bulky?


Pretty lady with pretty hair!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 29, 2019)

Sam beauty is have a sale with $1.99 shipping. Time to get some wigs ladies.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 29, 2019)

I ordered from dare to have hair. I ordered a 20 inch Peruvian body wave (light brown) with HD lace. I can’t wait to receive it! This is my last wig for a while.  It was $285 so I had to buy it.. I’m done shopping.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 1, 2019)

The wig grip definitely works. I tried to slide my wig back and it was a lot harder to pull back. I oiled my scalp this morning, put on my satin lined wig cap (purchased from Ebonnets), then my wig grip over the wig cap. I love it. My lace is also laying flat without glue/gel.

Milano Collection New! Lace WiGrip Velvet Comfort Wig Grip Band for Lace Wigs and Frontals Nude (Patent Pending)


----------



## BonBon (Dec 1, 2019)

Im getting better at customising human wigs now which is good.

Its true that wigs can smell fear. I approach it with confidence now and Im semi laid 

Just bought a yaki straight wig with bangs which I've been wanting for ages.   Hope it looks good in person.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 1, 2019)

MayaNatural said:


> The wig grip definitely works. I tried to slide my wig back and it was a lot harder to pull back. I oiled my scalp this morning, put on my satin lined wig cap (purchased from Ebonnets), then my wig grip over the wig cap. I love it. My lace is also laying flat without glue/gel.
> 
> Milano Collection New! Lace WiGrip Velvet Comfort Wig Grip Band for Lace Wigs and Frontals Nude (Patent Pending)


I’m intrigued! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 1, 2019)

Got my wig grip on & my new wig


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm spotting wigs on white actresses left and right! And it ain't good........


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 1, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> I'm spotting wigs on white actresses left and right! And it ain't good........


The actress on the show Yellowstone......was a hot mess when it came to her wigs


----------



## Kalia1 (Dec 2, 2019)

ms.tatiana said:


> View attachment 453371 View attachment 453369
> 
> Got my wig grip on & my new wig



Please share the details of this wig...name and length. Thank you!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 3, 2019)

Kalia1 said:


> Please share the details of this wig...name and length. Thank you!


 
hey @Kalia1, wig name is Amani and it mid brastrap length  

this is a link to the wig https://www.samsbeauty.com/service/...dge-Natural-Center-Part-Amani-g-41761416.html


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 3, 2019)

ms.tatiana said:


> View attachment 453371 View attachment 453369
> 
> Got my wig grip on & my new wig



Yasss Queen! Beautiful wig!

I love my wig grip. It really does help my wig stay in place.


----------



## Lady Reid (Dec 7, 2019)

Looking for a real hair wig. I found a site that rate the products *humanhairwigs.online* much easier to figure thinks out!


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 13, 2019)

Just got my first wig from my local wig store. It's a full wig not a lace front. Sales clerk said I would have to glue down a lace front. It's a curly wig and I am not used to it yet. I think I'm going back for a soft wave wig for every day.


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 13, 2019)

naturalyogini said:


> Just got my first wig from my local wig store. It's a full wig not a lace front. Sales clerk said I would have to glue down a lace front. It's a curly wig and I am not used to it yet. I think I'm going back for a soft wave wig for every day.



Totally understand!  GL finding the wig style that works for you.  

Good thing is that wigs have improved in quality and textures so there's likely to be a style that feels more comfortable for you.  When I first started, I preferred wigs with bangs or half wigs that I rocked with headbands


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 15, 2019)

I finally got my haircut. This is my starting length for this challenge. Fresh start just in time for the new year.


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 15, 2019)

You look fantastic, @caribeandiva !!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 15, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> You look fantastic, @caribeandiva !!


Thank you!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 16, 2019)

@caribeandiva i love it, looks good on you!


----------



## BonBon (Dec 16, 2019)

Just got the Keracare wax stick. Magic. Wig humps no more lol


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 16, 2019)

ms.tatiana said:


> @caribeandiva i love it, looks good on you!


Thank you!


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 26, 2019)

Hey everyone, how do you feel about just continuing this thread for 2020 instead of starting a new one since it's  only 7 pages long?


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 26, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Hey everyone, how do you feel about just continuing this thread for 2020 instead of starting a new one since it's  only 7 pages long?



Works for me!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 27, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Hey everyone, how do you feel about just continuing this thread for 2020 instead of starting a new one since it's  only 7 pages long?



I've been waiting for the 2020 Challenge to start. lol


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 27, 2019)

Title changed!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 27, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Hey everyone, how do you feel about just continuing this thread for 2020 instead of starting a new one since it's  only 7 pages long?


Works for me


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 9, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> samsbeauty.com is having $1.99 shipping all weekend, no minimum purchase required. I just picked up these three:


Okay, so I posted about Terri before, now I'm on to Morgan. I wore her once to my office holiday party, but I didn't get a chance to take pictures. The style is beautiful. She reminds me of a longer version of Taraji, if anyone remembers that wig from a few years back. I like the 13x4 or 13x6, whichever one she is. I wear her as a middle part when I have the hair loose, and as a side part in a ponytail. I actually really like her a lot in a ponytail. This is how she looks straight out of the box. This was without plucking, slicking down, etc. Just parted and put in a ponytail.

 

Cons: The lace is very light. Also this wig is ridiculously long. Like I'm 5'9 and the longest layer touches my butt.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 9, 2020)

Very cute!  And wow, yeah that's long!!  Do you rock it that long or do you cut it shorter?  

I always do a terrible job whenever I try to cut my wigs  Lol

Update: I'm still in twist extensions.  Once I take these out I'm gonna put my hair in big plaits and let it rest underneath a wig.  Not yet sure which wig yet.  I think I would like to get a NL/SL one with bangs.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 10, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> Okay, so I posted about Terri before, now I'm on to Morgan. I wore her once to my office holiday party, but I didn't get a chance to take pictures. The style is beautiful. She reminds me of a longer version of Taraji, if anyone remembers that wig from a few years back. I like the 13x4 or 13x6, whichever one she is. I wear her as a middle part when I have the hair loose, and as a side part in a ponytail. I actually really like her a lot in a ponytail. This is how she looks straight out of the box. This was without plucking, slicking down, etc. Just parted and put in a ponytail.
> 
> View attachment 454627 View attachment 454629
> 
> Cons: The lace is very light. Also this wig is ridiculously long. Like I'm 5'9 and the longest layer touches my butt.


You’re tall too!! Yay!!! I’m 6ft


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 10, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> Very cute!  And wow, yeah that's long!!  Do you rock it that long or do you cut it shorter?
> 
> I always do a terrible job whenever I try to cut my wigs  Lol
> 
> Update: I'm still in twist extensions.  Once I take these out I'm gonna put my hair in big plaits and let it rest underneath a wig.  Not yet sure which wig yet.  I think I would like to get a NL/SL one with bangs.


I don't trust myself not to butcher it, so I leave my wigs long.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 17, 2020)

Im literally sitting on three wig but my hair is in a pony twist 
saturday i'm putting on a wig...


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 14, 2020)

Okay so I retired Morgan and now am wearing Reyna as of today, from the same line. Thoughts:

This wig really tested my skill level.

Like I said with the other two, the lace is too light but I'm getting better at hiding it.

I had to actually work to style the hair but I think I did pretty good, considering I didn't have time to work on the hairline. I'm just covering it with the hair for now.

The color.... You all know I love my red.  This color is called money piece wine, money piece referring to the red strands in the front. I think they were going for fun and flirty but it just looks like pre-prison Remy Ma. Not that it's going to stop me from wearing it.  I would like it so much better as a plain black/red ombre.

And again, I had to cut it because it was just wayyyyyy tooooooo looooong.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 14, 2020)

@sarumoki It looks cute on you


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 14, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @sarumoki It looks cute on you


Thank you!


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 15, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> I think they were going for fun and flirty but it just looks like *pre-prison Remy Ma*. Not that it's going to stop me from wearing it.  I would like it so much better as a plain black/red ombre.







IA that you look cute in it!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 16, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> View attachment 455681


Beautiful!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ve been wig free since my big chop in December. I need to buy new wigs cuz my old ones are beyond repair at this point. I haven’t gotten around to it.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 17, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> Beautiful!!





MzSwift said:


> IA that you look cute in it!


Thank you!


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 27, 2020)

I want to try this:


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 29, 2020)

I love us. We are so creative!


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 1, 2020)

I didn't know you could make a ponytail like that before I saw the video. 

I also want to learn to make my own wigs by the end of the year. Anyone here done one?


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 1, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> I didn't know you could make a ponytail like that before I saw the video.
> 
> I also want to learn to make my own wigs by the end of the year. Anyone here done one?



I bought hair and everything a few years ago, intent on making a couple of wigs, but never touched them.  It's all still in my hair bag in my closet, SMH.  I was actually thinking of just sewing it on my head, but I've stopped doing cornrows bc of tangling.


----------



## Prisangela (Mar 1, 2020)

mission wig for the month of march in progress


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 1, 2020)

Prisangela said:


> mission wig for the month of march in progress
> View attachment 456045



Aaaawwwww 

Cute wig, cute baby!!


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 2, 2020)

Prisangela said:


> mission wig for the month of march in progress
> View attachment 456045


Very pretty!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 2, 2020)

Does anyone sew down their wig?

If so, what's your regime how long do you keep it sew down before removing?


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 2, 2020)

CurliDiva said:


> Does anyone sew down their wig?
> 
> If so, what's your regime how long do you keep it seen down before removing?



I actually started trying that last year whenever I wore a wig. I used to pin it down and keep it on but the pins hurt my head.  I only do synthetic wigs and they're not lace fronts so I only keep them on for 2 weeks at a time.  I wanted to go for longer but I actually think I'm gonna stick with 2 weeks so that I can take it down and DC.   The only reason I would do less than 2 weeks is if the wig starts matting or looking bad some other way. 

My regi is wash, protein tx followed by moisturizing DC.  Then blowout and plait (cornrows cause me to have tangles now). I use a net cap on top of the plaits to help keep them in place instead of sewing them down.  Then I sew the wig on the perimeter, using the net cap band as my "cornrow" while going underneath my hair as well.  I tie it up in a silk scarf at night, leaving the tail loose. I was very happy with this and I'm hoping to be able to go back to it long term.  I plan to replace my wash, protein and DC with my ayurveda mixes instead.


----------



## lalla (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello, 

Has anyone bought those wigs? They look great in the video


----------



## BonBon (Mar 15, 2020)

Any recommendations for human wigs of really good quality?

I have been using premier Lace wigs. The first  one was really nice but the other one I bought months after that in the same style didnt seem of the same quality -_-

I don't mind spending more as long as the  wigs are good rep. I was going to buy from Wow African but I saw bad reviews and change my mind.


----------



## felic1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Prisangela said:


> mission wig for the month of march in progress
> View attachment 456045


Beautiful baby! Look at those kissable cheeks!LLP


----------



## Prisangela (Apr 6, 2020)

felic1 said:


> Beautiful baby! Look at those kissable cheeks!LLP


thank you, he's a handful but so worth it


----------



## LoveisYou (Apr 9, 2020)

I need a wig for small heads, where can I buy a wig with a small cap size?


----------



## meka72 (Apr 14, 2020)

Would anyone of you wig experts mind providing me feedback on this video? Pleeeeeze? I’ve only tried one lace front wig and my lack of skills and the marginal nature of the wig equaled disaster. I’m going to try again but wanted to know if this is a good method if I need to modify the wig to provide some space for my little forehead. Lol. I’d appreciate it!


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 17, 2020)

meka72 said:


> Would anyone of you wig experts mind providing me feedback on this video? Pleeeeeze? I’ve only tried one lace front wig and my lack of skills and the marginal nature of the wig equaled disaster. I’m going to try again but wanted to know if this is a good method if I need to modify the wig to provide some space for my little forehead. Lol. I’d appreciate it!


And here I was thinking I was doing something new by using both the glue and the spray...

Good method in what way, though? It would certainly be effective if you could pull it off but it probably takes forever and I think you'd need a frontal wig because I don't think a closure would work.


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 17, 2020)

When all of this corona nonsense is over I think I'm going to purchase my first human hair wig.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 17, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> And here I was thinking I was doing something new by using both the glue and the spray...
> 
> Good method in what way, though? It would certainly be effective if you could pull it off but it probably takes forever and I think you'd need a frontal wig because I don't think a closure would work.


Thanks for lookin at the video and providing your feedback!

Like the YTer, I have a little forehead and wigs take up too much of my forehead real estate lol. While she seems to know what she’s doing, do you think that this method would be doable for a beginner to modifying wigs? I am so bad at this reallly


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 17, 2020)

meka72 said:


> Thanks for lookin at the video and providing your feedback!
> 
> Like the YTer, I have a little forehead and wigs take up too much of my forehead real estate lol. While she seems to know what she’s doing, do you think that this method would be doable for a beginner to modifying wigs? I am so bad at this reallly


The hardest part would probably be the plucking, which is hard to get right and easy to overdo. It would also take a while to do from start to finish but if you went slowly and didn't rush your way through it I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do it. I am bad at this too, that's why I usually stick with synthetic wigs that have closures. So much easier.


----------



## sarumoki (May 11, 2020)

Latest purchase is Outre Tianna. I haven't been wigging it lately since I've just been wearing a scarf on my head to work but I've been looking for this style for a while and the ones I find are always sold out in the color I want so I had to snatch her up.


----------



## meka72 (May 11, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> The hardest part would probably be the plucking, which is hard to get right and easy to overdo. It would also take a while to do from start to finish but if you went slowly and didn't rush your way through it I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do it. I am bad at this too, that's why I usually stick with synthetic wigs that have closures. So much easier.


Thanks again for your feedback. I like the Tianna wig and might pick that up too.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 23, 2020)

Been wearing a wig again for the past month or so. I’m on and off with them. I had purchased a few human hair expensive ones last year. I need a better way to store these things. Haha


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 16, 2020)

I _*FINALLY*_ ordered a wig head! Trying to style my wigs without one was getting way too tiring.

And like five or six ponytails. Now I have literally no excuse not to have my hair done anymore.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 17, 2020)

So I put my hair into a braided high ponytail.  Then I oiled the braid, bunned it and put a baggy over it. Now I'm rocking a ponytail over that. I guess I'll take it down after a week to assess my hair. 
This is the ponytail I'm rocking


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 30, 2020)

I’m back taking my hair growth seriously. I just ordered this super cheap wig on Amazon to kick things off. I got tired of making excuses about not having a wig since January of this year. Here we go.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 30, 2020)

This summer has been hotter than average so while I usually wear wigs all year this year I just can't. So I've been wearing this ponytail with my hair straightened. It's been a life saver.

The only thing I don't like about it is it isn't a drawstring. I think I might purchase a drawstring version of it soon.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 30, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> This summer has been hotter than average so while I usually wear wigs all year this year I just can't. So I've been wearing this ponytail with my hair straightened. It's been a life saver.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it is it isn't a drawstring. I think I might purchase a drawstring version of it soon.


That’s really cute!


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 30, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> This summer has been hotter than average so while I usually wear wigs all year this year I just can't. So I've been wearing this ponytail with my hair straightened. It's been a life saver.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it is it isn't a drawstring. I think I might purchase a drawstring version of it soon.



Right!  This heat is off the charts!

I ended up installing some small locs last week.    The heat was definitely a factor in deciding to do it now instead of later.  My hair is so fine and they're small enough that I still plan to wig and crochet when I want  to change things up or to PS.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 30, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> That’s really cute!


Thanks! Someone at my job thought it was my real hair. 

This is one of the ones I posted about a month ago when I ordered them. I like this one so much I haven't even opened the others yet.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Sep 24, 2020)

How y'all doing out there?

I'm currently rocking two strand twists, but I plan on wigging it from Oct - Dec. I'd like to step up my game and get a textured (since I'm natural) human hair wig that has a part. Can you guys recommend some brands? I'm going for length. Bra strap or better.

Also, I do see the recs at the beginning of the thread and was wondering if they are still good for 2020


----------



## naturalyogini (Sep 25, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> How y'all doing out there?
> 
> I'm currently rocking two strand twists, but I plan on wigging it from Oct - Dec. I'd like to step up my game and get a textured (since I'm natural) human hair wig that has a part. Can you guys recommend some brands? I'm going for length. Bra strap or better.
> 
> Also, I do see the recs at the beginning of the thread and was wondering if they are still good for 2020


Azul hair collection.  I ordered 2 wigs. Unfortunately the styles  didn't work for me. But the returns are excellent. Good quality hair.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 25, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> I’m back taking my hair growth seriously. I just ordered this super cheap wig on Amazon to kick things off. I got tired of making excuses about not having a wig since January of this year. Here we go.


This wig was a complete fail. It’s way too cheap and plastic, shiny looking. Waste of money.


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Sep 27, 2020)

sarumoki said:


> The only thing I don't like about it is it isn't a drawstring. I think I might purchase a drawstring version of it soon.



Hi @sarumoki, what makes you prefer drawstring ponytails?


----------



## BklynHeart (Sep 29, 2020)

I've been wearing my old wigs and 1/2 wigs as 1/2 wigs.
 I pull my hair back, slap the wig on a little behind and wear a fabric headband. Quick and easy.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Oct 25, 2020)

Are all if you wearing wig Caps under your wigs? I use to do synthetic wigs and wore a satin cap under my curly synthetic wig but I just got a lace front and I’m pretty sure my satin cap will show underneath my lace front. Do wig caps cause breakage to your hair?


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 25, 2020)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> Are all if you wearing wig Caps under your wigs? I use to do synthetic wigs and wore a satin cap under my curly synthetic wig but I just got a lace front and I’m pretty sure my satin cap will show underneath my lace front. *Do wig caps cause breakage to your hair*?



I think they can. At the very least they are drying. When I used wigs to grow my hair out I used a silk scarf! I don't know how now but I was also taking my wig of everyday. Recently, I tried the bald cap method but I've never been a fan of the wig cap. Just the idea of the fabric rubbing on my hair. 

Currently, I'm wearing a lacefront wig I made. I wrap my head/ hairline with one layer of Coban self adherent wrap. I 'doctor' the front 6inches or so with makeup that matches my complexion, and make sure the front edge is cut jagged before I wrap it around my head- helps it not to show through the lace. This wrap doesn't roll back and it doesn't grip on the hair with the same friction of a wig cap.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 5, 2020)

Hey y'all, I have a few questions about products and styling.

I bought my first human hair wig (I chose 22 inches). https://www.chinalacewig.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Cf483

I picked a length that'll remain long even after cutting layers into it.

Anyway, it's a bit puffy in the roots and I want to rock it with big barrel waves. I'm just now realizing that I don't know what products to use (besides a curling iron for this). All the products under my sink is for my thick natural hair. My wig is straight with a density of 130.

Help? I'm guessing I need:

Heat protectant
Mousse (not sure why but I see others use it)
Hold spray
Shampoo
Conditioner

Please add to this list or rec any brand please 

Tia!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 5, 2020)

[email protected]@ said:


> Hey y'all, I have a few questions about products and styling.
> 
> I bought my first human hair wig (I chose 22 inches). https://www.chinalacewig.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Cf483
> 
> ...



Hi @[email protected]@,
Your list isn't lacking much at all really. The products I use for straightening my hair tend to be the same ones I use on my human hair wigs, just less of it. Heat protectant I use Chi (this took me too long to find and was too expensive and no backups so I try no to 'waste' it on wigs lol), Lanza serum and Pantene Gold Series Thermal spray. I prefer to use a spray rather than a serum for wigs, as I don't want the hair to be weighed down.

YTbers often use mousse to slick down the hairline and baby hairs (if any are required). It can also be used to style if the hair has any texture to it. As your wig is straight, mousse is not necessary.

Hot combs are infamous for taming those puffy roots. You can substitute with a wand- doing comb/ chase method, or just setting the roots flat while the hair is wet but nothing works quite like the hot comb.

Wax sticks (really any brand of hair wax used sparingly) are also popular for smoothing flyways, especially combined with the hot comb. I think I use something from my short haired days, by KMS or L'Oréal.

Hold spray- a light spray of something from Batiste or L'Oréal Elnett are my go-tos. But again, anything in the stash will do.

I did run out and buy a bottle of the Cantu Cleansing Shampoo and conditioner, from a YT rec, because she said it worked well on Cambodian hair. It's more economical than products already in my stash and I'm not trying to use my Kerastase or Redken like that. The Cantu products come with pumps and work well although the scent is a little strong for me.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Nov 14, 2020)

I know I’ve been MIA for a while but had to come in and say I am loving the headband wig trend!!!!  I have these two and one more being delivered soon


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime (Nov 22, 2020)

bellatiamarie said:


> I know I’ve been MIA for a while but had to come in and say I am loving the headband wig trend!!!!  I have these two and one more being delivered soon  View attachment 465301


This is a wig? May I have the details please?


----------



## bellatiamarie (Nov 22, 2020)

Journey_to_Hangtime said:


> This is a wig? May I have the details please?



Yes, it is!  I don’t wear a headband with this wig... I just secure the headband that’s already attached on the wig and push it back behind the hair.  I do the flip over method so that the headband isn’t showing.  It’s pretty dense but I love it.  I wear it in a wash and go and define the curls with my denman brush.  I have it in 18”.  Hope this helps!

Link:





						Yvonne Best Sale Virgin Human Hair 4A 4B Kinky Curly Headband Wigs Natural Hair Color
					

Yvonne Human Hair 4A 4B Kinky Curly Headband Wigs




					www.hywig.com


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 11, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> I finally got my haircut. This is my starting length for this challenge. Fresh start just in time for the new year.
> 
> View attachment 453751 View attachment 453753 View attachment 453755 View attachment 453757


been browsing this thread - 
(foot's broken and not much to do these days)
your hair in these pics is EXACTLY what i love and ordered a wig 
(this one Pinnacle Wig by Gabor  ) based on this type of look. If my hair could look like yours is here, for the rest of my life, I wouldn't be mad. You look awesome in these pics


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 12, 2020)

bzb1990 said:


> been browsing this thread -
> (foot's broken and not much to do these days)
> your hair in these pics is EXACTLY what i love and ordered a wig
> (this one Pinnacle Wig by Gabor  ) based on this type of look. If my hair could look like yours is here, for the rest of my life, I wouldn't be mad. You look awesome in these pics


Thank you!! That wig really does look like my hair! Amazing!


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Dec 18, 2020)

Y’all I’d tried the bald cap method and it was such a disaster!!!! The ladies doing the tutorial videos on YouTube make it look so easy but girl... when I tell u it was a disaster.. it wasAFREAKINGDEEESASTER!!!!!! I will have to go to a professional if I want a lace front. 
I think I’m sticking with my half wigs. I’ll probably start wigging by the beginning of the year. I need to flat iron my hair and I need a cut (ends are terrible)


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 18, 2020)

Woot used a styling product, and it looks better now for my taste. Was feeling self-conscious with it on before.
Facing a lamp makes everything appear lighter in colour than it is, but the style wasn't showing well without lamp. Camera sucks.

Won't mind wearing this, it doesn't even mess up my edges like others do. I wish my real hair could grow in this dense


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 18, 2020)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> Y’all I’d tried the bald cap method and it was such a disaster!!!! The ladies doing the tutorial videos on YouTube make it look so easy but girl... when I tell u it was a disaster.. it wasAFREAKINGDEEESASTER!!!!!! I will have to go to a professional if I want a lace front.
> I think I’m sticking with my half wigs. I’ll probably start wigging by the beginning of the year. I need to flat iron my hair and I need a cut (ends are terrible)


Poor Leggy Leg  How did you get the stuff off? YouTube has sent me off quite a few times lol I quit trying to do styles and just admire them doing them.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Dec 19, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Poor Leggy Leg  How did you get the stuff off? YouTube has sent me off quite a few times lol I quit trying to do styles and just admire them doing them.


I put some alcohol on a napkin and rubbed the crap out of forehead where the glue was LOL.. don’t do what I did though because I ended up getting a small scar.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 19, 2020)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I put some alcohol on a napkin and rubbed the crap out of forehead where the glue was LOL.. don’t do what I did though because I ended up getting a small scar.


Ooh wee, go hard or go home huh. I think Shea Butter will help you with your scar or BioOil. It’s still early enough to catch it.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 20, 2020)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I put some alcohol on a napkin and rubbed the crap out of forehead where the glue was LOL.. don’t do what I did though because I ended up getting a small scar.


If you have coconut oil and Nivea cream the blue tin.. that is what our family friend used on her daughter after boiling water fell on part of her daughter's arm during a kindergarten field trip. I had rec'd it as I had used it on a scar from hot water that fell on my tummy while making tea.

 Her daughter had not been badly burnt miraculously but her mom alternated with aloe as far as I remember and it healed fast with no visible scars remaining.


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 7, 2021)

I feel like the criminal lady in Home Alone (Alice) in this wig. Or the page boy (literal one, not the hairstyle) of a Medieval knight.

You know how people put concealer and whatever on the hairline? This one has a zig-zag parting, do people still do it with that?


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 15, 2021)

Another headband wig.  I have 4 of them now.  All I do is throw on and go!


----------



## ikandi87 (Feb 15, 2021)

bellatiamarie said:


> Another headband wig.  I have 4 of them now.  All I do is throw on and go!View attachment 469281


Wow! This is gorgeous!! Where did you buy it?


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 15, 2021)

bellatiamarie said:


> Another headband wig.  I have 4 of them now.  All I do is throw on and go!View attachment 469281


You’re so pretty!!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 15, 2021)

ikandi87 said:


> Wow! This is gorgeous!! Where did you buy it?



Here is the link.  I have it in 16 inches.

https://shop.luvmehair.com/products...lLrdSZTHAaAgFpEALw_wcB&variant=32861463216218


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 15, 2021)

caribeandiva said:


> You’re so pretty!!



thank you!!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2021)

bellatiamarie said:


> Another headband wig.  I have 4 of them now.  All I do is throw on and go!View attachment 469281


Ooooh cute. What is the name of this wig and where can I get it from please?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2021)

bellatiamarie said:


> Here is the link.  I have it in 16 inches.
> 
> https://shop.luvmehair.com/products/jerry-curl-affordable-headband-wig-get-free-trendy-headband?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&currency=USD&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc_shopping&utm_campaign=pla-us-pc-0326&gclid=Cj0KCQiA1KiBBhCcARIsAPWqoSqAl9cRuHe7YeH8z9P1BsUUOlzYrrt0RHiP3yGEAaDo3RlLrdSZTHAaAgFpEALw_wcB&variant=32861463216218


Okay gotcha. Thanks bunches


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Beautiful wig and beautiful you!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Feb 27, 2021)

I have never worn a wig and I am thinking of giving it a go! I saw a You Tuber names Kie Rashon with a bob wig from Hair Vivi.  It’s not cheap but I want it!


----------



## kokodiva524 (Feb 27, 2021)

bellatiamarie said:


> Another headband wig.  I have 4 of them now.  All I do is throw on and go!View attachment 469281


I’m loving headband wigs. I just ordered #4 and #5 last night.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 27, 2021)

kokodiva524 said:


> I’m loving headband wigs. I just ordered #4 and #5 last night.


Me too!!! It’s going to be a while before I go back to lace wigs!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 28, 2021)

Is this the 2021 Wig Thread as well ??


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 15, 2021)

bellatiamarie said:


> Another headband wig.  I have 4 of them now.  All I do is throw on and go!View attachment 469281


You inspired me to get a headband wig! I didn’t know they existed until I saw your post.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 15, 2021)

i got it from Amazon:


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 15, 2021)

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 470303
> 
> i got it from Amazon:



Yes ma’am... you bettaaaa!!! I love this on you!

girl, headband wigs have been a game changer!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 15, 2021)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Is this the 2021 Wig Thread as well ??


Yes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 24, 2021)

Im selling a U Part Wig if anyone is interested, shoot me a message, please.



			https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/oh-grace-naturals-mongolian-afro-u-part-wig.852401/


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 28, 2021)

I've been wearing this closure wig I made with raw hair and I'm loving that the hair resembles a blowout/ silk press texture. I lightly curled the hair for the first time yesterday. The curls have held well.

ETA: tried to attach a pic, but having trouble.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 7, 2021)

I seem to have developed an allergy to the glue or remover I was using. Initially, I took allergy tabs and I've also been indulging in some skin care, that has thankfully been working fast to clear it up. Anyway, after researching best adhesives for sensitive skin, I came across pro.s ai.de. Been around since the dawn of time, but never come up on my radar before. So of course, I ordered it. I've done a skin test and I'm looking forward to trialling.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 8, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> I seem to have developed an allergy to the glue or remover I was using. Initially, I took allergy tabs and I've also been indulging in some skin care, that has thankfully been working fast to clear it up. Anyway, after researching best adhesives for sensitive skin, I came across pro.s ai.de. Been around since the dawn of time, but never come up on my radar before. So of course, I ordered it. I've done a skin test and I'm looking forward to trialling.



Good luck!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you @MzSwift


----------



## BonBon (Oct 8, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> I've been wearing this closure wig I made with raw hair and I'm loving that the hair resembles a blowout/ silk press texture. I lightly curled the hair for the first time yesterday. The curls have held well.View attachment 476131
> 
> ETA: tried to attach a pic, but having trouble.



Where did you buy the hair?

I also make wigs now on my lil sewing machine. Using the Queen weave yaki. It's so good it doesn't tangle of mess up at all. But it doesn't hold curls well.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 8, 2021)

BonBon said:


> Where did you buy the hair?
> 
> I also make wigs now on my lil sewing machine. Using the Queen weave yaki. It's so good it doesn't tangle of mess up at all. But it doesn't hold curls well.


This hair has a natural loose curl/ wave, so I hoped holding curls would be less of a struggle, because I rarely wear hair without some kind of curl. I found a Cambodian vendor, after a whole lot of research and prayer that I wouldn't get scammed. Even though they look legit, I was legit worried when I realised the payment method I would need to use.

I tried to DM you.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 8, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> This hair has a natural loose curl/ wave, so I hoped holding curls would be less of a struggle, because I rarely wear hair without some kind of curl. I found a Cambodian vendor, after a whole lot of research and prayer that I wouldn't get scammed. Even though they look legit, I was legit worried when I realised the payment method I would need to use.
> 
> I tried to DM you.



Lol I'm not surprised if it's the payment method I'm thinking  

I've opened up my inbox!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 11, 2021)

@GGsKin 

Can you inbox me too


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 11, 2021)

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 470303
> 
> i got it from Amazon:


First of all, beautiful!!! Am I seeing this correctly, $23.99?!?


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 12, 2021)

SpiritJunkie said:


> First of all, beautiful!!! Am I seeing this correctly, $23.99?!?


Yes ma’am!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 12, 2021)

caribeandiva said:


> Yes ma’am!


It's currently sold out 

But there's some others I see I like.  Can you change the headband?


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 12, 2021)

B_Phlyy said:


> It's currently sold out
> 
> But there's some others I see I like.  Can you change the headband?


Yep! It came with 3 pretty floral headbands.


----------



## hijadelpalmas (Jan 11, 2022)

Are we gonna still doing the challenge in 2022 ?


----------



## Napp (Jan 11, 2022)

hijadelpalmas said:


> Are we gonna still doing the challenge in 2022 ?


Do you think we should make a new thread? I'm wigging it for most of 2022


----------



## hijadelpalmas (Jan 16, 2022)

Napp said:


> Do you think we should make a new thread? I'm wigging it for most of 2022


We should ! That's what I'm doing also.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 12, 2022)

Is there a newer wig thread?

I LOVE the texture of the edges on this wig! The edges are 4a/b. It is gorgeous. But 300 dollars for a wig? I would love to have this wig. Just beautiful.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 19, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Is there a newer wig thread?
> 
> I LOVE the texture of the edges on this wig! The edges are 4a/b. It is gorgeous. But 300 dollars for a wig? I would love to have this wig. Just beautiful.


This young lady states she is the person who helped design, not just promote, the wig with the 4a/b edges referenced in my post above (#308). Since I am sharing and posting the information, I want to ensure I her credit. Her video is below showing the same wig.


----------

